# Need a fly



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I am planning on going fly fishing tonight, but I need a little help. I dont normaly fly fish this time of year, and I was wondering what would be a good type of fly to use? It is going to be on a river, mammoth creed to be exact.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you planning on nymphing, dries or streamers?

Nymphs: Prince, Pheasant tail, zebra miges

Dries: Midges, puffballs

Streamers: Wollybuggers & Sculpin patterns....



Good Luck, post a report with some fish porn!


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

If I fish both a dry and a nymph, how far back should I let the nymph drift?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I think before we can give any good recommendations, it's important that we know where you are going to use these. I'm not trying to get information out of you, it's just that it can vary greatly depending on where you go. It also has a lot to do with what sizes of flies you fish.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> I think before we can give any good recommendations, it's important that we know where you are going to use these. I'm not trying to get information out of you, it's just that it can vary greatly depending on where you go. It also has a lot to do with what sizes of flies you fish.


I think he said Mammoth Creek. Streamer patterns like orvis said. Smaller nymphs such as a flashback hairs ear and other swimming may fly nymph patterns. Egg patterns should be starting to heat up depending on the species of trout present. I would keep the streamer on and try different approaches and retrieval speeds until you figure them out. Of course I've been known to be the pig headed A hole that refuses to tie anything else on and go home skunked more than once.

Dries- I would use a fairly large attractor on that type of stream this time of year; Royal Wulff, Adams, humpy etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Mammoth Creek- royal Wulff #14 and a small bead head PT. Otherwise a #10 black bugger.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds advise, I'm not good at reading fishing stuff and working at the same time.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know anything about Mammoth Creek, but a small BWO has been great on my favorite stream over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i know this is a little late and you already went but if you go again here is my honest opinion. mammoth is just too hard to fish and the fish are too small. also they are mostly browns until you get higher up and get some tiny bows and finicky brookies. go to the sevier (if you want exact spots pm me). if you must go to mammoth yes a small royal wulff with a pt nymph dropper about 8-12 inches behind the hook shank. streamers work ok but small nymphs work better. also fish the undercuts it is about the only place those small fish hang, while larger fish are non-existant.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Well thanks for all your help, and no I didn't get to go fishing I ended up working instead. 
Chuckmiester there are still a few good fish left in the mammoth, but you do have to get up higher. And as for the sevier I have spent quite a bit of time fishing that river and there are some big fish in there. Mostly I have just fished it with a spinner, and not a fly. It ticks me off to see most of it for sale right their next to highway 89.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah the for sale stuff going on bugs me too. i have heard there are still a FEW good fish in mammoth but ive never seen any. those two rivers are tricky rivers but once you figure them out you start getting into some big fish. sorry about you not being able to go.


----------

